# "popcorning" rat



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

i was just playing with my rat, and he started jumping around like popping corn. he did this when i tapped his bottom. do rats sometimes do that when they're excited or scared?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

It's him trying to play with you . It's actually called popcorning, so you had the term spot on .

None of my boys ever did it, but Willow will still popcorn like mad if I blow on her face . Try finger wrestling with your boy, he might really enjoy it!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

for my picasso, she seems to popcorn when she is agitated, like when i'm cleaning my cage. sometimes she does it if i am typing on the keyboard while she's sitting on it.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Bert is the first rat that ever has popcorned for me, well Joshu might have a couple of times but he was more into the cuddling thing. Bert popcorns EVERYWHERE, especially when I'm typing. He likes to popcorn ontot he computer and hit the power button, then hit the enter button turning my computer off if I don't pay attention to him in time. He has done this 4 times earlier today, usually I can catch him before he presses enter.

Turning the computer off is his favorite game.


----------



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

yea--that's what i thought! he doesnt atcually like to finger wrestle (trust me, i've tried :}) i think he just prefers to pop/run around and have me chase after with my hand.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Bert is so ferocious. He will waggle his head around frantically like a dog, bouncing up and down and pounce my hand. He will also bite, but never hard always play bites that don't hurt at all. If he gets even close to letting down or pinching I squek and he stops XD

He's so funny, like a mini hairless chiuahua


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Our youngest did it for good a while, but she seems to express her excitement in other ways, now she's getting older.


----------

